# b13 se-r rotor ?????



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

do the b13 se-r rotors clear past the ga16 stock calipers? w/ ga16 pads?

kind sound off the wall but i sent a order for brake rotors for my ad22vfs but they sent them for an nx2000 us make...which says se-r rotors(

someone put it outside and they got a lil rusted and now i cant return em. so i gotta use em. if i cant find n e se-r calipers i was wondering if they would fit. being only a bout 3/16-1/4inch bigger...i dunno. i could alway try n find out...but im sure the same happened to someone else???


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Um.........Lemme see Im confused to what you want to know.You got stock GA calipers and pads.OK.You ordered up wrong rotors and got se-r rotors but need to know why they came for a NX2000 and you have AD22VFs?damn I just confused myself.AD22VF is stock for the NX2000 which is probably why the rotors are for them as far as saying that they are for se-r maybe the se-r has them rotors?I dont know.The question is which calipers do you have?AD22VF or stock?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

he he he
my calipers on my car-ga16 b13
my new se-r brembo rotors

will those rotors fit my calipers? stock ga16 calipers. 

i was drunk when posting


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

no I dont think they will.Do you have AD22VFs?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

yeah i have the ad22vs

calipers, pads, new hardware(retaining clips), all i need are the rotors. i might just goto kregan and get some stocker rotors. but i wanted to get slotted or c/d. or put the rotors i have to use. im gonna make sure the specs are right on them ad then sell em


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Im not positive but I think the SE-R rotors will fit the AD22VF calipers.But Im not sure.check out www.sr20forum.com they would know for sure or ask Harris.


----------

